# Metro Man (Megamind) vs DCAU Superman



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2012)

standart settings

I'm also curious as to whether someone has calced MM's speed feat when he faked his death


- if Metro Man wins (honestly that speed feat is likely too much for DCAU Supes, but other versions are too much for MM) then what's the strongest DC/marvel (comics) character he can beat ?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 1, 2012)

Between Titan's skyscraper lifting feat (since Titan is just a pale imitation, MM's bound to be much stronger) and that crazy speed feat his did, Superman can't really compete.

As for who he can beat...no idea.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2012)

What speed feat is this?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 1, 2012)

Spent a long time running around the city, flying kites, reading books, what have you. Though he appeared to be moving at normal speed everyone else was completely frozen.

He did all of this in the time it took a death ray to reach his starting location when it was about halfway there if memory serves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q-EjM5OEg3A[/YOUTUBE]

~4:00-5:00+


----------



## Calamity (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't really pay that much attention back when I first watched it but that is insane.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 1, 2012)

Metro Man is a speedy little bastard.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 1, 2012)

That is one beastly speed feat. 


Yeah, I can't see DCAU Supes winning.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2012)

Speed feat aside, his strength feats aren't near as good as DCAU Supes (moving lifewiping meteor FTW) and he lacks the power to actually hurt him seriously


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

well Titan had that skyscraper throwing feat and MM is probably stronger still going all out - DCAU Supes' durability isn't anywhere near comics level, I'd wager that's enough to at least hurt him (+ the heat-vision), DCAU Doomsday (amongst others) never showed any omgbbq strength feats and he beat up Supes .. strength (from the meteor feat) doesn't correlate into durability automatically

also, what episode was that meteor feat ? Legacy finale of Superman TAS ?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 2, 2012)

Little Girl lost part 2 i believe.
Doomsday has stated that he survived nuclear bombs before, so there's that. And while he's stronger and more durable than Supes, he's not ridiculously so, they should both be comfortable resting at City level at least going all out.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 2, 2012)

It was the episode(s) that premiered Supergirl. Granny Goodness and her Furies were involved. I don't remember the specifics


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 2, 2012)

Darkseid had a magnet built that was dragging an asteroid towards earth in order to destroy it in a revenge ploy. Superman was able to move it away from earth after it was already in its gravity. A large piece of it broke off (enough to destroy metropolis), bust Supergirl was able to destroy it and survive the collision. And Supes is at least a tier above her. And he only got stronger


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2012)

meteor wasn't that big tbh, I doubt it's life-wiping


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 3, 2012)

It was stated in episode to be


----------



## Surtur (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan threw a skyscraper, but this fight isn't with Titan, it's with Metro Man.  It doesn't matter if he's *supposed* to be equal to Metro Man, he needs feats and MM lacks any strength feats to support the whole "they are equal" let alone to support the "MM is stronger then Titan" claims.  We wouldn't grant Metro Man the strength feat just like we wouldn't grant Titan the crazy speed feat nor would we even grant Titan a fraction of the speed it would take to pull off MM's speed feat.

So Metro Man probably isn't stronger then DCAU Supes, but he's way way faster..so this is still a win for Metro.  Unless, what is Metro Man's best strength feat?  Not Titans or anyone else, but specifically Metro Man.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2012)

If Metro Man is that fast then he would just run into him at full speed.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 6, 2012)

Which would do what, exactly? it wouldn't be like in real life.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Which would do what, exactly? it wouldn't be like in real life.



Hurt him. **


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Hurt him. **



The thing is, if that was the case then the doors would have been completely destroyed when he opened them. Not to mention the insane heat the books must have been heated to... Super speed doesn't work in fiction how it logically should in real life.


I still think Metro Man has got this though.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep, I've said it before: everytime you apply real world physics to comics and other such things, baby Jesus weeps uncontrollably.  Do you really want to make baby Jesus cry?  Especially so close to Easter?  For shame.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Super speed doesn't work in fiction how it logically should in real life.



yep, plenty of characters with superspeed in fiction don't hit as hard as they should according to physics 

it's one of those "feats or GTFO" things

and not seeing how Metro Man can hurt DCAU Supes as well


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 8, 2012)

The thing is, while Metro Man probably can't hurt Supes, Supes probably can't tag Metro Man. It'll probably be a stalemate.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 8, 2012)

Then it will depend on who tires first.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 9, 2012)

Though Supes might be able to slow him down with a thunderclap, not sure how powerful his thunderclaps are though.


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Metro Man can't be tagged if his speed was in consideration and taken seriously. However, I doubt he has the strength to put down Superman permanently going by his durability feats.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 10, 2012)

Since this seems to be a pretty key point, does someone wanna mention what DCAU Supes' best durability feat is again? I generally assumed he was town to city level, I don't remember what it is that places him there though.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 10, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Since this seems to be a pretty key point, does someone wanna mention what DCAU Supes' best durability feat is again? I generally assumed he was town to city level, I don't remember what it is that places him there though.



Ok, did you ever watch the JLU series?  Specifically, the episode with the nanomachines called "Dark Heart"?  The league uses their watchtower and basically turns it into a giant laser that carves a huge trench in the Earth in order to slow down the nanomachines.

Supes survives a glancing shot from that, but he was KO'ed by it.  The beam that time wasn't very wide, it was just set to destroy a single building.  However, it hit with such force that shockwaves were felt in other parts of the world, like Japan.(the building it hit was somewhere in the USA)

Then we have when he fought Captain Marvel, who was basically his equal.  He took several punches from the guy, which at the end he got hit with 2-3 bolts of magical lightning(that did obvious damage to his chest) but he wasn't KO'ed and still had enough power to break out of Caps hold on him and place him in front of the lightning beam, causing him to turn back into Billy.

Other then that you have him taking hits from beings on his level(strength wise) and doing things like getting hit so hard he goes flying several blocks away and gets back up.  Also being able to fight a version of Amazo that had all the leagues powers(including his) and not get owned and actually do pretty decent.  The only person whose powers he didn't have at the time was Martian Manhunter.  Though that's still him taking hits from someone with the combined strength of Supes and Wonder Woman, plus even in his normal form Amazo had super human strength.

I'm not saying these feats equate to him being able to not be hurt by Metro Man, since I don't know what his best strength feat was.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 10, 2012)

Plus, Supergirl surviving exploding that giant rock that would have destroyed metropolis.


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Surtur said:


> Ok, did you ever watch the JLU series?  Specifically, the episode with the nanomachines called "Dark Heart"?  The league uses their watchtower and basically turns it into a giant laser that carves a huge trench in the Earth in order to slow down the nanomachines.
> 
> Supes survives a glancing shot from that, but he was KO'ed by it.  The beam that time wasn't very wide, it was just set to destroy a single building.  However, it hit with such force that shockwaves were felt in other parts of the world, like Japan.(the building it hit was somewhere in the USA)
> 
> ...


I would like to point out Metro Man did not have any strength feats. Only Titan did. Which is why we can't determine his exact strength.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

I see np in giving Titan's feats to MM .. wasn't he made from his DNA ?

that said, purely physically beating down bloodlusted Supes w/o using his weaknesses is a tall order


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Titan lifted a skyscraper with strength. If MM has this strength, norm physics would make his punch town level at least. Of course, this are animated show characters. Physics don't work that way in their universe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if one skyscraper equals town-level 


and lifting =/= striking


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I don't know if one skyscraper equals town-level
> 
> 
> and lifting =/= striking



I'm talking about speed+strength. Normal physics would translate his K.E to force, amplifying his power.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 10, 2012)

Surtur said:


> Ok, did you ever watch the JLU series?  Specifically, the episode with the nanomachines called "Dark Heart"?  The league uses their watchtower and basically turns it into a giant laser that carves a huge trench in the Earth in order to slow down the nanomachines.



I've seen a dozen or so episodes of JLU, missed that one. Mostly I just remember Supes taking all the hits from whatever high-powered weaponry the bad guy happened to have, which sometimes meant he was being smacked around by fairly unimpressive building-level blasts... but of course I guessed those were low-end showings and not representative of his maximum durability.



Surtur said:


> Supes survives a glancing shot from that, but he was KO'ed by it.  The beam that time wasn't very wide, it was just set to destroy a single building.  However, it hit with such force that shockwaves were felt in other parts of the world, like Japan.(the building it hit was somewhere in the USA)



This is the same laser, right?
Link removed

I believe it's actually stated to have "the punch of a small nuclear weapon", so Superman is minimum town-level durability even just going by that.



Surtur said:


> Then we have when he fought Captain Marvel, who was basically his equal.  He took several punches from the guy, which at the end he got hit with 2-3 bolts of magical lightning(that did obvious damage to his chest) but he wasn't KO'ed and still had enough power to break out of Caps hold on him and place him in front of the lightning beam, causing him to turn back into Billy.



That's good endurance considering he's weak to magic, but doesn't really give any particular indication of his durability per se, unless Captain Marvel is packing some extremely impressive destructive capacity.



Surtur said:


> Other then that you have him taking hits from beings on his level(strength wise) and doing things like getting hit so hard he goes flying several blocks away and gets back up.  Also being able to fight a version of Amazo that had all the leagues powers(including his) and not get owned and actually do pretty decent.  The only person whose powers he didn't have at the time was Martian Manhunter.  Though that's still him taking hits from someone with the combined strength of Supes and Wonder Woman, plus even in his normal form Amazo had super human strength.



Assuming we can take Superman's lifewiping-meteor-moving feat and extrapolate that to his melee strength, fighting beings on his own level of strength actually becomes _really_ impressive. Maybe I can do a calculation on the strength/durability that implicates, I'll watch the episode again and run some numbers.



Surtur said:


> I'm not saying these feats equate to him being able to not be hurt by Metro Man, since I don't know what his best strength feat was.



Sadly... Metro Man technically has no notable strength feats! He "died" too early on in the movie. Only Titan has strength feats (lifting up and throwing a skyscraper; comparable to DCAU Superman's average feats but less than his best). Since Titan was a cheap copy it might be reasonable to assume Metro Man's strength is equal or greater, but it can't be strictly proven.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

I've already pointed out that visuals don't support that meteor being life-wiping in any way .. however, it's still impressive




> Normal physics would translate his K.E to force, amplifying his power.


we don't do that .. his strength is only from actual strength feats


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I've already pointed out that visuals don't support that meteor being life-wiping in any way .. however, it's still impressive
> 
> 
> we don't do that .. his strength is only from actual strength feats



That's why I'm not using them.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I've already pointed out that visuals don't support that meteor being life-wiping in any way .. however, it's still impressive



Yeah don't worry, I was gonna use visuals too. If it were actually a life-wiping meteor (20+ km in diameter) that feat would be a ridiculous outlier.

Visuals put it at barely mountain-sized to be honest. Maybe by "life-wiping" they just meant "all life in Metropolis", because that's the only place that matters. 



Fluttershy said:


> we don't do that .. his strength is only from actual strength feats



Of which he has none of his own. 

But I agree, using Titan's seems the best way to go about it. I'd be very reluctant to attempt to apply conventional physics to his superspeed feat, even if we _could_ get a ballpark figure for it (which I doubt we really can, we have no idea how far he went during those few seconds, and he hardly even seemed to be exerting himself doing so anyway).


----------



## Surtur (Apr 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I see np in giving Titan's feats to MM .. wasn't he made from his DNA ?



Yeah, but then do we grant Titan the crazy speed of MM?  Since he didn't ever show anything close to that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2012)

well this thread isn't about Titan 

+ he was an idiot and no experience, probably doesn't know about that level of speed


but, you know, Bizarro has Superman's speed IIRC


----------

